# Missing Drivers for Vaio VGN-FS515E



## PC IssuesABCD (Aug 3, 2008)

I recently reinstalled SP1 & 2 cause the laptop had gotten so slow and constantly recieving error messages. By mistake I deleted the partition for the sony drivers and utilities I can't find the system recovery CD, I got some of the drivers back at sony support website but am unable to get Video Controller (VGA), Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus & a few more, can anyone help with this.........


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Try this.........
http://support.vaio.sony.co.uk/downloads/preinstalled/preinstalled.asp?site=voe_en_GB_cons&m=2284

If no joy, download Everest free edition, which will do a system audit and should tell you exactly what drivers you are needing..........
http://majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------

